# Canyon Grail Größensammel-Thread



## Nickmann (15. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

da es im Grail-Thread ja bereits zig Fragen zur richtigen Größe gab und ich vor dem selben Problem stehe welche Größe schlussendlich passt, dachte ich mir, vielleicht macht so ein Sammel-Thread zur Größe Sinn, wie es ihn auch im Spectral 2014/2015/2016-Thread gibt.

Jeder Grail-Besitzer gibt seine gekaufte Rahmengröße zusammen mit der Körpergröße und seiner Schrittlänge als Antwort an diesen Thread an und ich versuche von Zeit zu Zeit das auf der Titelseite des Threads zu aktualisieren. Eventuell lässt sich der Thread dann sogar durch einen Moderator pinnen und jeder, der sich unschlüssig ist, welche Größe die breite Masse bei welchen Körpermaßen genommen hat, kann hier dann nachschauen.

Das würde dann beispielsweise wie folgt aussehen:

*Größe L*
Max Milchreis | Canyon Grail AL 7 | 2020 | Körpergröße: 1,86 | Schrittlänge: 89
Herbert Hustensaft | Canyon Grail AL 6 | 2021 | Körpergröße: 1,89 | Schrittlänge: 90

*Größe M*
Bodo Bananenschäler | Canyon Grail CF 8 | 2020 | Körpergröße: 1,82 | Schrittlänge: 86
Jutta Jägerschnitzel | Canyon Grail AL 6 | 2020 | Körpergröße 1,79 | Schrittlänge: 88

*Größe S*
...

usw. usw.

Dann sieht man sofort auf einen Blick, welchem Bike die eigene Größe zuzuordnen ist anhand einer "Schwarmintelligenz" der User.

Hoffe, die Idee stößt auf Anklang.

Viele Grüße,
Nickmann

PS: Aufgrund der eingeschränkten Lieferfähigkeit besitze ich leider mein Canyon Grail AL 6 noch nicht, würde mich aber bei 1,83 und 88 Schrittlänge wahrscheinlich für die Größe M entscheiden...oder doch besser L?! Man weiß es nicht...


----------



## BontragerTom (15. April 2021)

Nickmann schrieb:


> PS: Aufgrund der eingeschränkten Lieferfähigkeit besitze ich leider mein Canyon Grail AL 6 noch nicht, würde mich aber bei 1,83 und 88 Schrittlänge wahrscheinlich für die Größe M entscheiden...oder doch besser L?! *Man weiß es nicht...*




Warum? Für das was du hier vorhast gibt es das PPS, was auch in Deinem Fall M auswirft.
Wie kommst du darauf, das dir L besser passen sollte?

Ich bin 184 und habe eine 89SL und bin seit 2 Jahren mit einem Gail in M glücklich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (15. April 2021)

.


----------



## filiale (15. April 2021)

Nickmann schrieb:


> PS: Aufgrund der eingeschränkten Lieferfähigkeit besitze ich leider mein Canyon Grail AL 6 noch nicht, würde mich aber bei 1,83 und 88 Schrittlänge wahrscheinlich für die Größe M entscheiden...oder doch besser L?! Man weiß es nicht...



M wenn Du mit einer großen Sattelüberhöhung leben kannst.


----------



## BontragerTom (16. April 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> M wenn Du mit einer großen Sattelüberhöhung leben kannst.


Bei der SL ist er  "Langbeiner" und muss perse mit einer gewissen Sitzüberhöhung leben.
Zudem kommt hinzu das Canyon tendenziell etwas größer baut als andere und der Rahmen bei L für den Oberkörper zu lang wird.  Und das ist mit einer Vorbauänderung beim Grail *nicht *zu kompensieren.
my 2 Cents.


----------



## filiale (16. April 2021)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Bei der SL ist er  "Langbeiner" und muss perse mit einer gewissen Sitzüberhöhung leben.
> Zudem kommt hinzu das Canyon tendenziell etwas größer baut als andere und der Rahmen bei L für den Oberkörper zu lang wird.  Und das ist mit einer Vorbauänderung beim Grail *nicht *zu kompensieren.
> my 2 Cents.



Ist mir bekannt weil ich die gleichen Maße habe wie er 😉


----------



## Nickmann (20. April 2021)

Okay, sind jetzt zwar nicht die Antworten, die ich erwartet hatte, aber helfen natürlich mir persönlich weiter. Dann werde ich mich für M entscheiden. Danke euch.

Jedoch ging es mir ja nicht nur um mich, sondern etwas bleibendes für alldiejenigen zu hinterlassen, die sich mit anderen Maßen ebenfalls unschlüssig ist. Klar liefert das PPS dazu ja ebenfalls ein Ergebnis, allerdings wurde gerade hier im Forum oft bemängelt, dass das PPS nicht unbedingt immer genau ist und eher als Richtwert zu verstehen sein soll.

Wenn ich allerdings der einzige bin, der sowas für sinnvoll erachtet, brauchen wir es natürlich nicht fortführen. War mehr so eine Idee, inspiriert vom entsprechenden Canyon Spectral-Thread


----------



## mtber98 (30. April 2021)

Hi zusammen. ich habe auch ein kleines Problem. Ich habe bei 185cm und 90cm Schrittlänge ein Grail AL in L gewählt. Ist gestern angekommen. Meiner Meinung nach bin ich zu gestreckt... Bild siehe unten. Habe da aber auch nicht wirklich Erfahrung. 90cm Vorbau zu kürzen ist schwierig. Krass weil ich eigentlich bei Canyon LOCKER in Größe L eingestuft wurde....shit


----------



## filiale (30. April 2021)

Es bringt nix das in 100 Threads zu schreiben, es kommen nicht mehr Antworten !
Kannst den Vorbau auf einen Canyon 80mm kürzen. Oder versuchen einen 70mm im Zubehör mit 1 1/4 zu bekommen.


----------



## Qbukekw (25. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich könnte recht flink (bei der aktuellen Liefersituation ein attraktiver Fakt) ein Canyon Grail AL 6 in Größe M ergattern, glaube aber, dass ich zu S greifen sollte. Gebt ihr mir recht?

Bin 176cm groß und habe eine Beinlänge von 82cm.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## fanatixs (26. November 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin 176cm groß mit Schrittlänge 83cm
und fahre ein Grail AL 6 in Größe* S* was mir persönlich super passt.
Die 25mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau sind auch komplett raus und die Gabel abgeschnitten,

Ich fahre aber tendenziell auch lieber die Rahmen kleiner 
und gleich das gegeben falls mit einem längeren Vorbau aus,
nachdem bei meinen ersten Rädern die Rahmen eher größer waren.
(Rennrad mit 54, früher 56)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburg_tommy (19. Dezember 2021)

Hi,

ich könnte einen gebrauchten Grail CF in L kaufen.
Bin 180 mit 83 SL und suche ein Rad mit einer entspannteren Sitzposition.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Grail CF? 
Kann man mit meinen Maßen zum größeren Rahmen tendieren?

Viele Dank vorab!


----------



## filiale (20. Dezember 2021)

Das wird eine Streckbank für Dich.


----------



## Nickmann (10. Januar 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> M wenn Du mit einer großen Sattelüberhöhung leben kannst.



Jetzt muss ich doch mal wieder Leichenschändung betreiben und meinen alten wieder Thread auspacken. Da mein Spectral ja leider aus dem Keller gemopst wurde, bin ich derzeit trotz der Witterung wieder viel auf dem Canyon Grail unterwegs. Und ja, iwie fühl ich mich auf dem Ding schon gut gestreckt und der Kopf sitzt auch gut im Nacken, bzw. etwas zu gut/stark. Mag aber sein, dass ich das einfach nur nicht gewohnt bin, da ich eben überwiegend MTB fahre.

Spräche denn, außer der fragwürdigen Optik, etwas dagegen, einfach den Vorbau zu drehen, damit dieser anstatt -6° auf +6° und der Lenker somit etwas höher kommt? Damit könnte man ja die Sattelüberhöhung etwas ausgleichen. Aber würde es mich dann nicht automatisch auch nochmal etwas weiter noch vorne strecken? Iwie habe ich da kein gutes geometrisches Vorstellungsvermögen.

Falls das Umdrehen des Vorbaus keine gute Idee ist, hat jemand eine bessere? Kürzerer Vorbau is ja nicht drin was ich so gelesen habe, da wohl die 80mm bei Rennrad & Gravel schon als extrem kurz gelten. Der Sattel ist auch schon ganz nach vorne geschoben, was aber auch mit dem Knielot zusammenhängt.


----------



## UliS (12. Januar 2022)

Wie wäre es mit einem Gravellenker mit Rise, z.B. der Specialized Hover Alloy - 15 mm


----------



## Nickmann (12. Januar 2022)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es so etwas gibt. Das wäre natürlich ebenfalls ne gute Idee. 

Wobei rein preislich wäre ein anderer Vorbau wahrscheinlich günstiger. Ich hab nur Schwierigkeiten, einen Vorbau mit am besten 0° und minimal kürzer (75-70 mm) zu finden, welcher auf den laut Canyon 1 1/4" Gabelschaft passt - alle Vorbauten die ich im Internet entdecke, haben immer eine Gabelschaftaufnahme von 1 1/8"


----------



## filiale (12. Januar 2022)

Nickmann schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es so etwas gibt. Das wäre natürlich ebenfalls ne gute Idee.
> 
> Wobei rein preislich wäre ein anderer Vorbau wahrscheinlich günstiger. Ich hab nur Schwierigkeiten, einen Vorbau mit am besten 0° und minimal kürzer (75-70 mm) zu finden, welcher auf den laut Canyon 1 1/4" Gabelschaft passt - alle Vorbauten die ich im Internet entdecke, haben immer eine Gabelschaftaufnahme von 1 1/8"



Schau mal im Grail Thread, da gibt es einige Vorschläge...z.B. Giant usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UliS (12. Januar 2022)

Nickmann schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es so etwas gibt. Das wäre natürlich ebenfalls ne gute Idee.
> 
> Wobei rein preislich wäre ein anderer Vorbau wahrscheinlich günstiger. Ich hab nur Schwierigkeiten, einen Vorbau mit am besten 0° und minimal kürzer (75-70 mm) zu finden, welcher auf den laut Canyon 1 1/4" Gabelschaft passt - alle Vorbauten die ich im Internet entdecke, haben immer eine Gabelschaftaufnahme von 1 1/8"



Den Lenker gibt's ab 35,- im Netz.
Vorbauten für 1 1/4" bieten wie schon genannt Giant und auch Ritchey, Zipp, FSA.


----------



## Nickmann (13. Januar 2022)

Nach dem Lenker hatte ich gestern gleich gegoogelt, in 440 mm Breite wird er leider etwas seltener/teurer...aber mal schauen was es letztendlich wird, wenn auch die Auswahl an Vorbauten eingeschränkt ist. Eins von beidem dann sicherlich - erstmal danke!


----------



## gravellepapi (18. März 2022)

Hallo, liebe Community.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich den Thread eigentlich ganz hilfreich gefunden hätte zur Orientierung .
Möchte mir, sobald es wieder möglich ist, ein Canyon Grail AL 7 bestellen und schwanke derzeit noch ein bisschen dazwischen, ob es ein M oder ein L werden soll.

Ich selbst bin 180cm groß und SL sollten ca. 83 oder 84cm sein. (Bin momentan gerade in Quarantäne und deshalb konnte ich niemanden dabei um Hilfe bitten. Hoffe die Parameter alle eingehalten zu haben, barfuß, Unterhose, Fersen an die Wand, Wasserwaage mit Druck in den Schritt drücken, anzeichnen, abmessen...)

Canyons PPS spuckt mir ein M aus für meine Maße, dasselbe sagte auch mein Chatpartner im Canyon-Beratungschat. (Ein anderer Canyon-Mitarbeiter, den ich über drei Ecken kenne, meinte jedoch, dass das L eventuell schon besser passen könnte. Das hat leider etwas verwirrt.)

Bitte gerne um Feedback und Meinungen.


----------



## Nickmann (21. März 2022)

Hm, also nachdem ich jetzt ein halbes Jahr mit dem Grail in M unterwegs bin (bei 4 cm mehr wie du), würde ich dir bei deiner Größe ganz klar zum M raten.

Warum? Das Grail ist für meinen Geschmack ganz schön lange. Saß aber auch noch nie auf nem Rennrad oder einem anderen Gravel. Und auch bei der eher kleinen Schrittlänge passt das denk ich besser. Einziger Vorteil des L wäre def höhere Stack durch das höhere Steuerrohr, aber das lässt sich ja durch solche Riser Lenker wie gepostet kompensieren. So einen hab ich mir auch gegönnt, wobei ich nicht denke, dass du den brauchst.

Bei meinen 184 cm und 88 SL frage ich mich allerdings schon häufig, ob das L gerade wegen dem höheren Stack mit nem minimal kürzeren Vorbau nicht besser gewesen wäre.


----------

